# coyote hunting over gut pile during firearm deer season?



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ask the local deer cop whenever in doubt. He/she will be the one enforcing the law.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> I'm pretty sure you better have a tag if you are out there with a weapon. That hunting coyotes during deer season isn't going to work.


If your in an in an area known to be inhabited by deer, with a weapon commonly used in the hunting of deer, then your deer hunting, was the answer we got, no tickets just a hard look


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> If your in an in an area known to be inhabited by deer, with a weapon commonly used in the hunting of deer, then your deer hunting, was the answer we got, no tickets just a hard look


That stinks... almost anywhere coyotes are hunted.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

GIDEON said:


> If your in an in an area known to be inhabited by deer, with a weapon commonly used in the hunting of deer, then your deer hunting, was the answer we got, no tickets just a hard look


That is why I wanted to know the black and white line. I hunt Alaska a lot. If I am in the field hunting moose with a valid moose kill tag in my pocket, a trooper is not going to issue me a citation for illegally hunting brown bear, or dall sheep, or bison, or muskox, on the grounds that I do not possess a valid kill tag for those animals. I often glass other non-target big game animals while moose hunting. I would actually have to shoot an animal that I don't have a kill tag for to warrant a violation.

In my scenario in Michigan, the hunter has a valid hunting license for coyote. The hunter does not have a valid kill tag for beaver, or black bear, or white-tailed deer, or bobcat, or turkey, etc. I wanted to verify that the hunter isn't doing anything illegal until said hunter shoots an animal that he does not have a valid kill tag for.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Huntnut said:


> That is why I wanted to know the black and white line. I hunt Alaska a lot. If I am in the field hunting moose with a valid moose kill tag in my pocket, a trooper is not going to issue me a citation for illegally hunting brown bear, or dall sheep, or bison, or muskox, on the grounds that I do not possess a valid kill tag for those animals. I often glass other non-target big game animals while moose hunting. I would actually have to shoot an animal that I don't have a kill tag for to warrant a violation.
> 
> In my scenario in Michigan, the hunter has a valid hunting license for coyote. The hunter does not have a valid kill tag for beaver, or black bear, or white-tailed deer, or bobcat, or turkey, etc. I wanted to verify that the hunter isn't doing anything illegal until said hunter shoots an animal that he does not have a valid kill tag for.


No shooting beaver in Michigan :Modified_


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Of course. There are lots of animals in Michigan that are not legal to shoot. The only ones that are legal are the ones that a hunter has a valid license for.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Huntnut said:


> Of course. There are lots of animals in Michigan that are not legal to shoot. The only ones that are legal are the ones that a hunter has a valid license for.


Even a with a fur bearers license, it is illegal to shoot beaver, mink, otter, .....


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

It's legal to hunt coyotes year round. I'm not sure why some are suggesting moving bait, relocating gut piles, removing grunt tubes from packs, etc. Why go through all of that when you are doing nothing illegal?
So, you may have to answer a few more questions. As long as your answer is .... "I'm hunting coyotes", you're fine.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

No n


Huntnut said:


> That is why I wanted to know the black and white line. I hunt Alaska a lot. If I am in the field hunting moose with a valid moose kill tag in my pocket, a trooper is not going to issue me a citation for illegally hunting brown bear, or dall sheep, or bison, or muskox, on the grounds that I do not possess a valid kill tag for those animals. I often glass other non-target big game animals while moose hunting. I would actually have to shoot an animal that I don't have a kill tag for to warrant a violation.
> 
> In my scenario in Michigan, the hunter has a valid hunting license for coyote. The hunter does not have a valid kill tag for beaver, or black bear, or white-tailed deer, or bobcat, or turkey, etc. I wanted to verify that the hunter isn't doing anything illegal until said hunter shoots an animal that he does not have a valid kill tag for.


no not in Michigan


----------

